# Change Pull Rope



## Phielrain (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a Craftsman Eager 1. I'm trying to change the pull rope but I cant figure out how to get the top of the engine off. There aren't any bolts and Im thinking about prying the gas tank up to start with. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Phiel


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its gotta have some sorta bolts, or screws holding it on, don't pry on it.


----------



## Phielrain (Oct 4, 2005)

Bugman,
I've read some of your answers on other peoples Q:! I respect what you say and realize that you Know what your talking about. BUT,,, I have looked all over this fuel tank! Under it, next to it, felt under it, NOTHING! I used to build and run racecars at 5 flag speedway in Pensacola, FL. so I'm compitent. BUT,,,, this is a new one on me!!
I think the fuel tank has some sort of plastic piece that sticks out and slides over some type of V metal opening to hold it on. I could be wrong but, this is the only conclusion I can come up with. If anyone knows this for sure I could use some advice.
Also if anyone has PDF Schematics or Exploded views, or just a repair manual please send to [email protected] Thanks for the help!! PHIEL


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sorry bought that, just havn't seen newer tecumseh?'s to know more. sounds like they are using clips now.....


----------

